# Looking for advice on getting out of DRI



## jonathoneskel (Mar 8, 2022)

Hello,

My wife and have been fed up with DRI for years from pressuring salespeople to issues with booking. We want out.

We purchased a sample at Polo Towers and finally bought a 4500 point package at Kannapali back in 2019, which we should have known better due the jump in MF. Fast forward to April 2021 in Sedona telling the salesman that we didn't want to get DRI another cent and wanted out. No mention of the Transitions program but he didn't tell us that they had a 10 year plan where we would be clear and out after that if we upgraded up to 7500 points total. We begrudgingly signed because we wanted out but the fees have risen again. (The out is in our contract but haven't seen anyone talk about this?) We are paying $1071 in MF on the points (I think). Package is paid for but the thought of paying 11K over the next 10 years at the minimum makes me want to gag.

Edit: Forgot to add that while we were in Palm Spring in September, when meeting at a presentation (which we were told Hilton would be there, they weren't) we were told that our package was switched in Sedona so that weren't owners now? We wouldn't be able to sell the package back apparently. The supervisor came over and told us if we upgraded our package we could switch back to being able to sell it. After we had gone over and over how we hated DRI and wanted out, he still tried to get us to spend more. My wife told him to go f*uck himself. I was very proud.

So options: I've read of people walking away and just not paying MF and taking the small credit hit. I don't want to get DRI any money through Transitions if I don't have to. Won't be doing the shady 3rd party selling thing, unless someone actually has a good place. Wait until after the Hilton transition to see what outlook is? What is my best play?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 8, 2022)

If it is paid in full, why not take them up on Transitions? I don't know how many contracts you have, but I think it is $1000 each unless you are in AZ or you own in AZ where it is $250.


----------



## Mongoose (Mar 8, 2022)

jonathoneskel said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and have been fed up with DRI for years from pressuring salespeople to issues with booking. We want out.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor and stop attending presentations.  They are not helping you and they are certainly not giving you good information.  I would either look in to the Transitions program or wait until the HGVC merger is complete.  I was so disgusted with DRI I gave mine back via Transitions in 2017.  

Sticky - DRI now accepting deedbacks - Give back your Diamond Resorts Timeshare | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## jonathoneskel (Mar 8, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> If it is paid in full, why not take them up on Transitions? I don't know how many contracts you have, but I think it is $1000 each unless you are in AZ or you own in AZ where it is $250.



Yes paid in full. 1 contract, purchased with DRI. We purchased the sampler in Nevada, the first package in Hawaii and the latest upgrade to get out in Arizona. Would that mean then the latest purchase would be where we own, in AZ?


----------



## jonathoneskel (Mar 8, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Do yourself a favor and stop attending presentations.  They are not helping you and they are certainly not giving you good information.  I would either look in to the Transitions program or wait until the HGVC merger is complete.  I was so disgusted with DRI I gave mine back via Transitions in 2017.
> 
> Sticky - DRI now accepting deedbacks - Give back your Diamond Resorts Timeshare | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)



Agreed. Naively thought we could talk to someone in Sedona about getting out. We thought the one in Palm Springs would have Hilton people there to talk to. Not anymore.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 8, 2022)

It isn't clear whether you own their regular product or their 10 year product.

If it's the regular product click the Transitions link on the website to offer yours. Stop visiting the sales department if you want out.


----------



## jonathoneskel (Mar 8, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> It isn't clear whether you own their regular product or their 10 year product.
> 
> If it's the regular product click the Transitions link on the website to offer yours. Stop visiting the sales department if you want out.


Good question. The 10 year was what we agreed to cause we wanted that firm out, without knowing about Transitions. So Transitions wouldn't be an option now because we switched over? 
And yes, no more sales visits.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 10, 2022)

Wow that's the 1st time I've heard about "upgrading" to the 10 year product! I'm going to a sales presentation soon and will ask how that works.

Well, at least you only have 10 years left?! $1071 MF for 7500 points is good, I'm paying $3000+ for 15,000 regular points.


----------



## pierrepierre (Apr 3, 2022)

We got out, Diamond Platinum - 2 years ago, and went thru transitions - everything was paid off.  Clean divorce, & easy.  Correct, depending on where you purchased the points determines the transitions cost to exit program.


----------



## haras (Apr 9, 2022)

You can also try to use what you own.  Diamond trades well in interval.


----------

